# Paramatta River Early AM 09 September



## Rogue (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be there at six,no uhf though :?

Regards
Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jul 31, 2007)

I was there just after 6 and fished till after lunch time,caught a flathead on prawn ( 35cm ) and quite a few small Tailor on a Predatek green and orange boomerang.

Were you in a grey Hobie draggin squid all over the place? I also tried drifting but had no luck. A bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work huh. :lol:

Better luck next time,hopefully when the weather warms up.


----------

